# Snail Removal



## mattyc (10 Apr 2016)

Does anyone know a good way to get rid of snails. 

I am doing a new scape and am reusing some of the plants form my old sacpe which was getting a bit over run with snails. 

I will nuke the tank with CO2 when i first get it going do you think that this will be enough to get rid of the snails?

Cheers


----------



## MWS (10 Apr 2016)

Dipping the plants would be the sure fire way - especially as theres no fish to worry about initially. I don't think Co2 will help, I've just set up a 120L in the same way and running Co2 massively at the moment and the snails haven't batted an eyelid. I've also dumped Easy Carbo in huge doses with the same non-effect.

I'm sure snails can fly anyway!


----------



## mattyc (10 Apr 2016)

what is the best dip to use for removing the snails? 

Cheers


----------



## dan4x4 (10 Apr 2016)

Im not telling you as I like my snails! I have noticed now that Im running walstad aquarium they aren't as bad as previous. I suspect water conditions must trigger them to breed or something but I have no idea if this is true or not!


----------



## MWS (10 Apr 2016)

Weak bleach solution or probably the best is Potassium Permanganate although thats not as readily available, soak for ten minutes then rinse in fresh water with Prime or other de-chloriantor (this will neutralise either) before planting.

Be careful with bleach, it can do more harm than good with some plants, a 5% solution for a few minutes should be more than enough - I have used it successfully but that was more luck than judgement.


----------



## dan4x4 (10 Apr 2016)

Ok, obviously with the advice on here your going to be able to kill them anyways so I'll help you out. Maybe it will be better for your plants so atlas some good comes of it.

I have used high amounts of Gluteraldehyde in the past to fight algae (5-10 times stated dose). Most of the snails disappeared, give it a few days and you will see a reduction.


----------



## zozo (10 Apr 2016)

Esha gastropex


----------



## Julian (11 Apr 2016)

Best way I've found to get rid of snails, is to add more snails! Assassin snails.


----------



## chrismiller12341 (11 Apr 2016)

Dwarf puffer. And you will never have snails again.


----------



## zozo (11 Apr 2016)

chrismiller12341 said:


> Dwarf puffer. And you will never have snails again.



Definitely true, but sorry, not the best advise for snail removal only.. You have to take their character into respect and be prepared to give them another home for them selfs if they start to misbehave.  I have a few and also needed to seperate them, one male is slowly maturing into adulthood and becoming more and more territorial and agressive towards other tank mates and started biting fins.  So i had to move the male to another tank where he will be solo for a few weeks. Have a 4th tank comming up anyway which will be puffer only tank if necessary. If you don't have that option you might have a problem. Or the puffer has one and ends up down the drain.


----------



## chrismiller12341 (11 Apr 2016)

zozo said:


> Definitely true, but sorry, not the best advise for snail removal only.. You have to take their character into respect and be prepared to give them another home for them selfs if they start to misbehave.I have a few and also needed to seperate them, one male is slowly maturing into adulthood and becoming more and more territorial and agressive towards other tank mates and started biting fins.  So i had to move the male to another tank where he will be solo for a few weeks. Have a 4th tank comming up anyway which will be puffer only tank if necessary. If you don't have that option you might have a problem. Or the puffer has one and ends up down the drain.


Very true. My comment was true for snail removal but more of a joke. Mine would clear out more snail than I could give him. But he had the tank to himself. I have seen them be ok in a community tank. But with my luck I know it would be bad idea.


----------



## zozo (11 Apr 2016)

Yes they do, 2 little juvenile puffers cleared over 100 snails within 2 weeks from my tank.. I'm breeding snails and i throw in very small 2mm snails sometimes, it's crazy how fast they find them. I got one who realy gets frustrated at feeding time and feed stuff the puffer doesn't eat. Then he wants to join the frenzy and finds nothing of his taste, i realy see him get frustrated about it and quickly take the bloodwurms out.. They realy are unpredictable little monsters..  Love them anyway..


----------

